

What's ahead: the information age transition - austenallred
http://continuations.com/post/81543886304/whats-ahead-the-information-age-transition

======
techwatching
A wrinkle that I think is often missed in discussion on the information
economy is the transition from "service economy" to self-service economy. Not
only is the traditional paradigm of selling labour under downward pressure, as
per Wenger's article, but there's increasingly nowhere left to run. i.e.: what
does a factory worker retrain for when local economies have been husked by
technology?

The joke used to be: we all can't deliver pizzas to each other. Soon, drones
will probably deliver the pizzas, and were going to have to change it to "we
all can't sell heirloom tomatoes to each other at the farmers market" or
something.

